# 2 new litters!!!



## emmatotoro (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi all, Two of my mice just had babies one a week ago and one last sunday. 
The first litter is doing amazingly well, they are plump and growing so fast. 
The second are ok but not quite as impressive, their mum isn't as enthusiastic.
There are 5 in the first litter, 2 black fox, 1 broken black, 1 chocolate and one champagne.
There are now 6 babies in the second litter there was 8 to begin with but two died. They look as though they are going to be dark except two marked ones.
I've just been reading other peoples litter posts and seen that alot of people cull litters to enable the remaining babies to grow stronger, how is this done?
I'll post some pictures soon.....


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats on the pups, keep us updated, with pics ect, I haves sent you a pm


----------

